# Hotmail Account Hacked



## techsoul

Hello Everyone,

Someone has hacked my friend's hotmail account and changed all the account info (secret question and stuff). And he is misusing his account to email and chat with my friend's hotmail buddies. My friend can't access his account anymore. My friend wants to get his account back OR just get it deactivated for good.

What are our options? :4-dontkno

PLEASE HELP, THIS IS A VERY SERIOUS MATTER. :upset:


----------



## koala

*http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_contact_hotmail_customer_service.html*


> Being a free service, Hotmail's customer serice isn't as extensive, or as immediate, as that of a full featured mail or ISP service you might pay for. But it is there; buried a little, but it's there.
> 
> To contact Hotmail Customer Service:
> 
> * Log in to Hotmail - ideally with the account you have a question on, but *any account will do*.
> * Click on Help, in the upper right corner of the Hotmail page.
> * Click on View other Help suggestions or contact us near the bottom of the left hand side of the resulting page.
> * Select Other - Contact MSN Hotmail in the Category drop-down list.
> * Fill out the contact form.


----------



## techsoul

i have read all that on the internet already. thanks anyways...

can someone find me the CONTACT NUMBER for Hotmail where i can call them? i tried but couldn't find any number.


----------



## koala

They don't have one. The contact form is the only way, as far as I know.


----------



## techsoul

this one time, i found yahoo customer service number from Yahoo Answers and they answered my questions quickly. So i was just wondering i can get the hotmail number, then it will be a little straight forward and short process.


----------



## koala

All I can suggest is to tell your friend to contact his hotmail buddies to explain the situation, hopefully to minimize any damage caused by the hacker. I'll keep looking for a contact number, but all the sources I've read so far say there isn't one.


----------



## techsoul

just found one, its the customer service number for Microsoft Online Services. just for your information, the number i found is 

*1-866-672-4551*


----------



## koala

Thanks for posting. Let us know how it goes and what the quality of support is like.

MSN Hotmail contact form
*http://support.msn.com/eform.aspx?p...=support_home_options_form_byemail&ct=eformts*


----------



## techsoul

they are currently closed. their office hours are from 8am to 8pm from mon to fri. will try again soon.

thanks for the support page link.


----------

